# Los Alamos Carbon Nanotube Catalyst Boosts Li-Air Fuel Cell Hopes



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

http://www.lanl.gov/newsroom/news-releases/2013/June/06.04-catalyst-could-jumpstart-ecars.php

For more information on the Lithium-Air battery:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium%E2%80%93air_battery
http://www.unb.ca/fredericton/scien...eattie_High_capacity_lithium-air_cathodes.pdf


----------

